

Ask HN: Who provides the best value for dedicated server hosting? - syedkarim


======
gradschool
I have a pretty good deal with OVH. It's a dedicated server with 3TB of disk
storage, 100 Mbit/s bandwidth and a quota of 5TB per month for about 15 euros
a month. I use it only for personal stuff like email, remote backups, and
hosting a couple of low traffic wordpress blogs, so I don't know how well it
would do under load. The deals are always changing and often oversubscribed so
you might not find one with those exact specs. They had one for 5 euros a
month last year.

